# Easy 10-minute LSP to apply over winter



## evoke (Oct 6, 2007)

With a lack of dry weather for long enough during the weekends, I need an LSP (wax or sealant) that I can get onto the car straight after washing and drying it in the absolute minimum of time to get me through winter.

I know there's another thread about winter waxes but some of those recommendations take some time to apply properly.

I have got some Optimum Opti-Seal left. Should I just go with that after polishing as I can do a whole car in under 10 minutes with that? Or is there something better with more shine but just as easy to apply?

Ideally I need an LSP that's better than a QD and offers some protection over winter but can be applied in under 10 minutes to the whole car.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Collinite 845

Quick , easy , durable and a fantastic finish :thumb:


A really nice winter LSP


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

C2V3, can do a car in ten minutes with it.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

evoke said:


> With a lack of dry weather for long enough during the weekends, I need an LSP (wax or sealant) that I can get onto the car straight after washing and drying it in the absolute minimum of time to get me through winter.
> 
> I know there's another thread about winter waxes but some of those recommendations take some time to apply properly.
> 
> ...


Yes I have seen the thread, do consider spray waxes, they last longer than you would expect and are quick to apply , many you can apply without fully drying the car 1st. 
AG Aqua wax lasts well and great for wheels too.
Autochem although £1 from Asda when available is one not to be sniffed at, Armorall wax gel is good but not available anymore to name 3.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Artdeshine Nano Gloss paint sealant, oozes deep shine and super easy to use, 15 minutes is all it takes and you adjust the level of gloss and protection by additional layers.


----------



## evoke (Oct 6, 2007)

Avanti said:


> Yes I have seen the thread, do consider spray waxes, they last longer than you would expect and are quick to apply , many you can apply without fully drying the car 1st.
> AG Aqua wax lasts well and great for wheels too.
> Autochem although £1 from Asda when available is one not to be sniffed at, Armorall wax gel is good but not available anymore to name 3.


A spray wax that I could apply without fully drying the car would be perfect! That would save a lot of time over winter.


----------



## evoke (Oct 6, 2007)

Demetri said:


> Collinite 845
> 
> Quick , easy , durable and a fantastic finish :thumb:
> 
> A really nice winter LSP


845 needs to be at the right temperature so that it's a little runny and not like cottage cheese, no?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

evoke said:


> A spray wax that I could apply without fully drying the car would be perfect! That would save a lot of time over winter.


AG Aqua wax is the 1st that springs to mind, there are others :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

evoke said:


> 845 needs to be at the right temperature so that it's a little runny and not like cottage cheese, no?


All it takes is a good shake, used it yesterday on my mates Civic , no issues with the temprtures, and it was quite chilly too.

If it does go a bit gloopy just sit the bottle in a pan of luke warm water and it sorts it out :thumb:


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Wolf's Chemicals Quickie. it's a spray wax ( don't let the quick detailer name fool you), but is so easy to apply, spreads better then some QD's I'e worked with, my car was done under 10 minutes and water sheets like mad... and can be used on a not completely dry car


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Carpro reload can be sprayed onto wet panels with no probs.
Using it alot lately.
I think artdeshine nano gloss an also be applied to damp panels, 
Im really liking these two at the moment.
For more durability tho I read c2v3 used as the lsp not as a topper can last 8 months


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

CarPro Hydro 2 is doing the trick for me, really adds something to the colour too!


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Turkleton said:


> CarPro Hydro 2 is doing the trick for me, really adds something to the colour too!


Thats one id like to try.
Every time I see your username appear it make me laugh!


----------



## evoke (Oct 6, 2007)

I forgot to ask: I have FK #425 - is that okay as an LSP in lieu of a proper wax just to get me through winter? I didn't have any proper waxes or sealants to hand today as they are stored in another house so just had FK #425 to apply after washing and claying.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Carpro reload - Polish Angel rapid waxx - Collinite 845 - Auto Finesse tough coat are all good once over lsp's.


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Not to forget Dodo Juice Red Mist


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

evoke said:


> A spray wax that I could apply without fully drying the car would be perfect! That would save a lot of time over winter.


Optimum Spray Wax


----------



## Neil A (Apr 18, 2006)

I used CarPro Reload today, took me about 15 mins on a 5 series BMW, goes on and comes off easy, I actually diluted mine slightly too to make it go further


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

Sonax BSD and ArtDeShine Hydrophobic Water Repellent can both be applied on a wet car. I've used both of these with success like this. Whatever product you use though, you do risk watermarks if you don't dry it afterwards.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Sonax brilliant shine


Glass, trim, bodywork no problem

Whole car in 10mins no cure time necessary 


Spray on wipe around, buff off done


Did a test the other day, and even when using it wrong (washed a panel, then dried, no rinsing) it still worked 100% whereas the polymer net shield failed completely.

So it shows that the QD is fool proof


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

If you like the Opti-seal then I would just use this and maybe next time you wash use your FK425


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Gyeon cure is great.


----------



## PaulBen (Nov 10, 2012)

Junior Bear said:


> Sonax brilliant shine
> 
> Glass, trim, bodywork no problem
> 
> ...


+1 :thumb:


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

+3 :thumb:

Another vote for Sonax Brilliant shine, there really is no need to look at anything else. It would fit the bill perfectly for what you want.


----------



## petesimcock (Aug 2, 2012)

Hydr02 all the way.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Reload is easy and would see you through most of the winter. Even easier is Blackfire Crystal seal, just wipe on and walk away with decent durability and good dirt shedding too. Not great beading and nowhere near as good as reload but so so easy


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

CarPro Hydro2 or Carpro Reload or Sonax Brilliant Shine. 

I just done my own car with Collinite 476 and a few wipe downs of reload.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

In cold temps werkstatt Jet sealant is brilliant. It lasts like a decent LSP as well and you can apply to a dry car in 10mins if your quick. Polished Bliss suggested this stuff to me due to working outside and it being cold.

Optiseal AFAIK recommends far higher temps at least 15 degrees that last time I checked which was two years ago. I cant see past Jeffs Spray it gives such a good sharp flake pop finish and goes over plastics and even glass (not the front screen of course).


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

demetri said:


> collinite 845
> 
> quick , easy , durable and a fantastic finish :thumb:
> 
> A really nice winter lsp


as above just heat the bottle up in warm water and spray it on


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

My vote goes to sonax. Found it a doddle to use, it can be a little grabbier compared to others but the protection is great. 

I prefer this over 1.5 and C2 now.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

PWOOD said:


> .....Optiseal AFAIK recommends far higher temps at least 15 degrees that last time I checked which was two years ago.....


I had seen the odd reference over the years where some had talked about using Opti-Seal in the cold and so I recently tried it. First time was about 4 or 5 degrees and the second was a maybe a little colder. It does work really quite well, instead of instantly flashing it takes a second or two but that appears to be the only difference. I found it took a tad longer to flash on glass and I had a couple of high points but a quick swipe with a cloth removed them


----------



## evoke (Oct 6, 2007)

A quick update: Collinite 845 is working well two weeks on. I've driven around 500 miles in all kinds of weather (frosty mornings, heavy rain, muddy roads, etc), and the car still looks okay and still has some of the mirror-finish that it had when I first waxed it a couple of weeks ago.

The 845 went on really easily too in the cold weather. All in all, a big thumbs up for Collinite 845 as a Winter wax.


----------



## retroruss (Apr 24, 2010)

i used prima hydro seal on the 2 daily's today. its the first time ive used it i washed with hydro wash then applied it straight after rinsing it was an absolute doddle :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Extreme Gleam (Apr 3, 2013)

How about Dodo Juice tropical mist? Alot of people think this is a QD, but technically speaking it is actually a spray sealant. Gives a lovely gloss too!


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

prima hydro seal, chuck in spray can, ive used it without drying car before


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

retroruss said:


> i used prima hydro seal on the 2 daily's today. its the first time ive used it i washed with hydro wash then applied it straight after rinsing it was an absolute doddle :thumb::thumb::thumb:


didnt read all the thread before posting lol :wave:


----------



## Forsaken (Sep 2, 2012)

Like someone mentioned before AG Aqua wax is brillant,cheap,can be used on wet car and lasts a while.If you want a longer lasting and even easier spray sealant imho the best is what i'm using Werkstatt jet acrylic trigger.


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

C2V3 - Easy to apply and can be diluted down to be a QD to top it up.


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Carpro Reload, C2V3, Sonax Brilliant Shine 

All can ge done in 10-15 minutes


----------



## chummy325 (Jun 27, 2012)

3m wax spry


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Reload for me, so easy to use and good result


----------



## Pignut71 (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm using serious performance spray wax. It's doing a good job for me at the moment however my next acquisition will be Sonax detail spray - too many good reviews not to try it!


----------



## e_king (Oct 11, 2012)

If you still got Opti-Seal I would try with that. Use it as a drying aid. I haven´t tried it my self but the reseller over here has and recommends it.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Bilt Hamber Hydra Wax.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

james_death said:


> Bilt Hamber Hydra Wax.


10-minute? Really? How is that possible? Any videos? I would recommend Reload or C2v3


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Ads hwr


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Sonax BSD.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Guys, he's already applied 845...


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

sm81 said:


> 10-minute? Really? How is that possible? Any videos? I would recommend Reload or C2v3


Think i did the POLO in 5 minutes.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

james_death said:


> Think i did the POLO in 5 minutes.


5 mins to do a mint with a hole in it, what was you messing about at :lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

cheekymonkey said:


> 5 mins to do a mint with a hole in it, what was you messing about at :lol:


:wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall: :wall:


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

james_death said:


> :wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall: :wall:


Lol!! CarPro Reload for me, great on/off product and can be used on a wet car. Good shine and sheets loads.


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

i liked using poorboys exp sealant


----------

